# Dog doesn't seem to have a lot of fur on belly?



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Frodo's coat is short right now, although it's beginning to grow in places. He will get a long coat, but not as long as an American bred bench Springer.
But he seems to have hardly any fur on his belly. From just behind his elsewhere his chest ends and his belly begin (you can't see it when he stands up, and only partially when he lays on his side) there's very light fur, enough to see the nipples easily). Is that abnormal? I wondered about the harness, but the trainer said it was fitting just fine. I can still get two fingers under it.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't know anything about his breed but I can tell you that my dog has a pretty bare belly and inner thighs (especially inner thighs). His nipples are visible and so is the skin on his underside pretty much from where the soft belly starts (where ribcage ends I guess) to tail. (Chest area on the other hand is very full fur-wise.) He is a breed developed for a very hot climate and I'm sure this is part of his natural cooling mechanism. He was fuzzier in winter but now he's gotten pretty thinned out. His skin is healthy and pink and I am not worried. I am glad for him actually as it gets sweltering here in the summer. Is it possible that this is just part of your dog's summer coat?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My dogs have had bare tummies until they are middle aged. Ginger is supposed to be 6.5 years old and she has a nice fuzzy tummy. Max's tummy was bare with a black furry penile sheath so looked very odd. Looked much better when he finally got a fuzzy tummy when he was several years old.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, all my dogs got fuzzier bellies with age. Kylies a long haired dog and her stomach was BALD until she was two.


----------

